# high quality breathable & waterproof MTB pants?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

What are good breathable & waterproof pants?
I already read reviews online but I don't trust them.

I want to know your first hand experience.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Limit your search to eVent products


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Are you about a size 14?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

06HokieMTB said:


> Limit your search to eVent products


I have an event jacket that is less breathable than goretex. I sweat like crazy while wearing it

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Neoshell.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't bike in the winter, but I white water kayak and telemark ski (with some backcountry). 
Of the fabrics I've used:
Far and away the best is Schoeller C_Change. But, it's hard to find and you can't afford it. I actually have to wear an extra layer underneath with this, as I can feel the air coming in. Completely waterproof.

Next would be eVent and it's derivative, Dry Q Elite. 

The one I use now, the most, for skiing is North Face Dryvent. It's cheap (I go through 2 pants a ski season with 80 to 90 days, as the edges cut them to pieces) breathes exceptionally well and is completely dry for THAT application.

Once you've settled on a material, the most important thing is to keep the outer shell VERY clean and replenish the DWR as needed, otherwise, it'll "wet out". In that case, nothing works.


----------



## CycleKrieg (Dec 19, 2013)

Picard said:


> What are good breathable & waterproof pants?
> I already read reviews online but I don't trust them.
> 
> I want to know your first hand experience.


Endura. They have several styles, so you will have to see what you like, stylewise.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

I use these from MEC

Are they the best looking? No
Are they the most breathable? No

Do they keep me dry? Yes- esp in the PNW
https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5024-812/Drencher-Pants

note- 79% shuttle 21% pedal


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Mavic Altium waterproof pants.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

What do you think of endura new neoshell jacket and pants? The model is MTM500 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Organ (Jan 30, 2004)

Picard said:


> What do you think of endura new neoshell jacket and pants? The model is MTM500
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Do you mean MT500? The endura MT500 technically has the highest breathability of any material I've seen. Something like 60000 g/m2. I don't know if I notice that much of a difference over Goretex Pro. The jacket is really cut for riding position. I also have the MT500 spray pants and 3/4 shorts, as well as a pair of Gore goretex pants. The MT500 is great. Very durable, lots of vents and pockets, well designed. The Gore pants are very waterproof but fairly thin and no vents. I tend not to wear them as much unless its really wet, which is rarely.

IMO, they key is vents and DWR. Once a fabric wets it becomes about as breathable as a hefty bag. Keep your DWR fresh. Vents are great to help with breathability and to regulate heat. If you ride in snow or light rain, the MT500 spray is great, but not 100% waterproof. The MT500 full waterproof stuff is about as breathable as you'll find in full waterproof gear.

Long story short, breathability and waterproof-osity(?) are going to be trade-offs.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

What type of rides do you all do, when you need to grab a waterproof pant? all of your rides? some? very few? 
Is your waterproof pant selection MSRP any more than other apparel items? like do you buy the cheapest jerseys, shorts, helmets, but invest in your pants?

Truly curious about the culture of waterproof MTB pant customers.
Cheers


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

stiksandstones said:


> Truly curious about the culture of waterproof MTB pant customers.
> Cheers


I have WxB pants, but they never get used for mtb. If I need moisture protection on a ride, I go for softshell tights instead. It's not like your legs get the same level of soaking as your upper torso (where rain hits directly). Even then, I'd really rather not go ride when it's absolutely pouring, anyway.

I only use waterproof stuff for emergency purposes in a quick downpour, or if it's raining only on one side of the mtn or something like that. And generally only in the cool season. In summertime, getting caught in the rain is usually a welcome occasion with the heat.

The vast majority of the time, though, I get the best results from a windblocking shell that's just water resistant. Does well enough for drizzle that I'm more likely to encounter this time of year, is just breathable enough to not feel like a garbage bag, and cuts the wind (which really picks up this time of year in my neck of the woods - had our first wind storm last night, with gusts over 50mph easy).

The only time I really start looking at hardshells for bike riding is for commuting. Even then, pants/jacket arrangements suck. If I did this sort of riding more regularly, I'd invest in a rain cape. But I don't like commuting in my area.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks Harold, very insightful! Cheers


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

MSU Alum said:


> Next would be eVent and it's derivative, Dry Q Elite.
> 
> 
> > Thanks for posting that ^^^ I personally enjoy eVent and was amazed the first time I saw an air permeability test (with an air pump and water). eVebt seems harder to find, so good to know Mountain Hardwear offers a licensed derivative.
> ...


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

It's weird.

Rain, night, winter, ride time!
Rain, summer, what's on TV?


----------

